# flashlight wars



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

What do you perfer


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

i would have to go with weapon mounted cuz it gives you a free hand
<opening doors,reloading,ect....>


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have night sites on all my semi's for this very reason. I carry a small LED flashlight as part of my carry gear. I've never been a fan of weapon mounted flashlights. You can hold both a hand held light and a gun just as easy, if you know the proper technique. That's one reason I didn't buy the Springfield Operator, I didn't want a gun with rails. Both my XD and my P220 have rails, which look good but really don't serve me no purpose, other than cosmetic.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I agree with L8models but I do use one as my nightstand gun. If I'm awaken and need to move fast I don't want to be looking for my flashlight. If I had the time I would rather use a hand held flashlight when clearing an area inside or out. I don't like the idea of becoming a target.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

L8models said:


> I have night sites on all my semi's for this very reason. I carry a small LED flashlight as part of my carry gear.


 yep, only my light isn't small and has a "stiking bezel" making it another tool for defense if need be.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I choose weapon mounted. I like being able to illuminate my target and keep a strong two hand grip on my weapon so I can get faster follow up shots. It helps when you have a herd of raccoons running around.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

3 D cell Mag light I won at a match that I came in first in my division. If I run out of bullets, I can beat 'em with the light.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hand held streamlight strion w/zenon bulb......
Lights up a walmart parking lot like daylight and blinds anybody ya aim it at even in the daytime:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Hand held streamlight strion w/zenon bulb......
> Lights up a walmart parking lot like daylight and blinds anybody ya aim it at even in the daytime:mrgreen:


You make a good point (blinds anybody) That's why I like to use a flashlight with a 100 lumens or better.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> 3 D cell Mag light I won at a match that I came in first in my division. If I run out of bullets, I can beat 'em with the light.


I've got the same set-up.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> You make a good point (blinds anybody) That's why I like to use a flashlight with a 100 lumens or better.


My M3X runs around 125 :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*versatility*

If you have one gun that is going to be the designated "nightstand gun," then the weapon-mounted light makes good sense. Because I tend to rotate my nightstand guns, my light is an old 3-cell Bianchi B-light, which, as others have noted, can be used effectively as an impact weapon.

For carrying outside the house, once you put a light mount on the gun, you make most of your holsters useless. (I've got a big holster collection. I bet a lot of other people do, too.)

The other advantage of a separate light is that it can be used for "non-combat" illumination. Last week, I was at the movies, and a fellow was having trouble finding his seat, because his eyes had not become accustomed to the darkness. I pulled out the G2 and illuminated the floor for him (shielding the light with my hand). I would not have wanted to do that with a weapon-mounted light. 

Also, a couple of months ago, I went to a restaurant, parking lot was full, had to park in a dark place. I kept the G2 in my hand walking to the restaurant (and later, back to the car). Again, would not have been appropriate to have had the gun in hand.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a SureFire lightgrip on my 12ga, which makes an excellent tool in that it blinds anyone I point it at. But, as 'milquetoast' pointed out, one may not always want to illuminate something and point a firearm at it at the same time.

I've heard that police are trained to hold their flashlight away from where they are so as to fool anyone who might shoot at them into firing in another direction. Pretty good tactic, in my eyes.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve tried so many different kinds of flashlights that I’ve lost count. I haven’t tried a Surefire yet because they are a little pricey. I use to use one everyday when I was plumbing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer a tac light on my gun for a nightstand gun.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I prefer night sights and a small tactical light like Streamlight's Scorpion. Multi purpose. I can see them, their blind, and it is also an impact weapon. :numbchuck: Never did care much for hanging a bunch of items off my pistols.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thought I'd throw a pic of my flashlights on this thread.
From left to right
Surefire G2 Nitrolon with 65 lumens 
Inova T4 Tactical Rechargeable LED Flashlight with 4 LED 100 lumens
LAS/TAC2 Rail Mount 95 lumens (warning it shuts off when shooting from recoil)
Springfield XML 50 lumens doesn't shut off when shooting.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just read an article in the latest S.W.A.T. magazine (December 2006) about a new flashlight called the, Gladius. Some of there lights have a strobe option which is suppose to confuse a person on the other side. Sounds like a cool concept.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Gladius*



tnoisaw said:


> I just read an article in the latest S.W.A.T. magazine (December 2006) about a new flashlight called the, Gladius. Some of there lights have a strobe option which is suppose to confuse a person on the other side. Sounds like a cool concept.


I bought one. Very nice. However, I have not found a decent belt carrier for it. I bought their own brand, but the Velcro belt loop is the opposite of easy. Carriers for the SureFire don't fit the Gladius. Plus, it's bigger than the SureFire. Too big to put in a pocket. I took it camping -- it was fine for that. But when going to the movies or out to dinner, it seems I just leave it in the drawer and take a Surefire G2, usually in a slip-on combo magazine/flashlight carrier, or just in a cargo pocket. If somebody would come up with a convenient slip-on or snap-on carrier, I'd carry the Gladius all the time.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

You really need both. A light on the weapon and a handheld light in a pouch. Sweeping everything you need to illuminate with a loaded gun isnt the best idea.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I bought one. Very nice. However, I have not found a decent belt carrier for it. I bought their own brand, but the Velcro belt loop is the opposite of easy. Carriers for the SureFire don't fit the Gladius. Plus, it's bigger than the SureFire. Too big to put in a pocket. I took it camping -- it was fine for that. But when going to the movies or out to dinner, it seems I just leave it in the drawer and take a Surefire G2, usually in a slip-on combo magazine/flashlight carrier, or just in a cargo pocket. If somebody would come up with a convenient slip-on or snap-on carrier, I'd carry the Gladius all the time.


Make one. I make my own holsters out of Kydex and it's easy to do (for me). I work with my hands so find things like that easier for me. If you need links to where to get supplies let me know.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Man I love my G2 and found it on sale for 29 bucks. I like the size and it's a great all around flashlight that I carry all the time.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I gave a number of G2's as Christmas gifts this year. Everyone should have a good flashlight. None of the recipients were shooters and ALL were amazed at how bright the little surefires are especially when compared to their old mag lights(I think the mag lights do a better job as a bludgeon than a flashlight personally) .


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> I gave a number of G2's as Christmas gifts this year. Everyone should have a good flashlight. None of the recipients were shooters and ALL were amazed at how bright the little surefires are especially when compared to their old mag lights(I think the mag lights do a better job as a bludgeon than a flashlight personally) .


How does one get on your Christmas list


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

i have a led 3 d cell maglite it's the best


----------

